# Game 57: Toronto Raptors @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 2nd, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Toronto Raptors (24-32)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (43-13) * 




Previous Meetings:

Raptors 96, Spurs 91 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*
































































One of the most disappointing losses of the season came against Toronto earlier in the season, and it's time for revenge. They are a terrible team on the road, but have won three straight. Duncan had a good game up in Toronto, and if he keeps up the way he's played in these past 3 games, he'll have another good one. Bosh had a double-double in the first matchup, and I wouldn't be surprised if he got another one. However, we need to work him on the defensive end and hopefully get him in foul trouble. Jalen Rose has really given them a big lift, so look for Bowen to be on his jock all night long. Let's hope Ginobili remembers how to play basketball again through 4 quarters. I think we'll win big.



Prediction: San Antonio 103, Toronto 89


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The first meeting we had with this team was our worst performance of the year. We blew a double digit 4th quarter lead on a Sunday afternoon empty stadium game. We beat them 36 minutes of the game, absolutely killed them and then let them come out and beat us in 12 minutes. That being said, there is no way we lose this game. This time we will be focused 48 minutes and we shouldn't underestimate them. I think this time, we blow them out of the water.

Prediction
Spurs- 104
Raptors- 86


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't get to see the last game but if I remember correctly it was a heartbreaker. I look for the Spurs to come out strong tonight and show Toronto how it's done. 

Spurs 98
Raptors 91


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> I didn't get to see the last game but if I remember correctly it was a heartbreaker. I look for the Spurs to come out strong tonight and show Toronto how it's done.
> 
> Spurs 98
> Raptors 91



They completely embarrassed us last time. Hopefully this time we return the favor. TD should show Bosh a couple of lessons on how to be a superstar :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rasho has started off good with 4 points and at least 1 rebound in the first minutes. He actually made two good post moves on Araujo.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Parker has really been attacking the basket well and getting some good kick outs. We are letting them hang around, but its not TP's fault. He is playing very well, just like he has the past 8 or so games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm pretty upset with our performance. When you have team with it's two best players in foul trouble and on the bench and hold them to 20-30 percent shooting for the whole first half, you should be up more than just single digits. 



Toronto has completely taken Duncan out of the game with a zone defense, and only their terrible shooting is preventing a complete catastrophe by the Spurs.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We haven't played very well, especially on the offensive end. TD is completely a nonfactor in this game and Manu hasn't done much either. Parker is pretty much the only one doing stuff out there for us(other than Massenburg who is having a nice game for himself tonight). We need to stop sending them to the free throw line and pick up our game on offense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wonder why Mohammed hasn't played????



Popovich baffles me some times.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wonder why Mohammed hasn't played????
> 
> 
> 
> Popovich baffles me some times.


I would like to see Mohammed play, but Massenburg played well, and Pop has a reason for everything. I trust him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, did you see that play by Parker? Not only is this guy playing great ball, he's making the highlight films as well.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, did you see that play by Parker? Not only is this guy playing great ball, he's making the highlight films as well.


That was almost as sweet as his dunk. Heads up, Mohammed is playing. Don't wanna get sloppy and have a repeat of last time. We have now had three bad possessions in a row.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow. We played horrible the last minute of the 3rd quarter, turning it over again and again. We let them go on a 6-0 run(I think) to end the quarter. I DO NOT want a repeat from last time.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Raps got to within 11 and it was scaring me. NO repeats. Manu had a great move with the AND1 but whats up with DB missing the wide open three.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

God dang! We let them get it down to a 6 point lead. What are we doing!? We are doing a horrible job on D and taking care of the ball.

Edit: Game Over. We got the win but I was defintley not impressed wiht our 4th quarter play. We let them get back into the game again, and it scared me a bit. TP played spectacular although his stats weren't as spectacular as he played.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well we gave you a bit of a scare there towards the end but you deserved to win


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought we were going to blow another game. 



The Raptors had a great game plan against Duncan, and we struggled to get points when it counted. Defensively, we had some bad matchups in there, and we got punished on it. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Manu Ginobili - 17
Tony Parker - 15
Tim Duncan - 13
Robert Horry - 13


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 11
Rasho Nesterovic -8
Manu Ginobili - 6


Assists:


Tony Parker - 7
Tim Duncan - 4
Manu Ginobili - 4
Bowen, Nesterovic - 2


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Aside from Horry, the bench stunk again. Beno had 3 TO's in 11 minutes, and Brown hurt us on 3-4 possessions in a row. Duncan played 36 minutes and was more of a decoy than impact player. He only had 12 shots, but that's because of the defense Toronto threw on us. 



I'm not happy with the play again, although it resulted in a win. We've been just too damn inconsistent as a team. We better get it fixed.



On another note, we're a full game ahead of Phoenix for the best record in the league.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Raptors shot 36% from the field and still managed to bring the lead down to six. That is disappointing to say the least. There were way too many unnecessary fouls that could have been avoided.

On better note, as soon as Mohammed came into the game he tapped the ball away from Marshall which led to a Bruce Bowen steal. The next play after that he blocked a shot. He also hit a nice turnaround jumper in the lane. I wish Popovich would have played him more. If he wants to get him familiar with the plays then put him in the game for more than 6 minutes!

Oh well, at least we got some more ground over Phoenix! Who do we want to win tomorrow? Phoenix or Detroit? I know Detroit is no threat to us record wise but I would really enjoy seeing them get a loss to bring them back to earth after their eight game winning streak.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd rather see Detroit win, because they aren't too close record-wise to us, while Phoenix will be right back on our jock if they win. 



On yet another note, Dallas lost tonight against the Clippers, so we move another game ahead of them.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'd rather see Detroit win, because they aren't too close record-wise to us, while Phoenix will be right back on our jock if they win.


Me too.

Let the Pistons win, I prefer to face the Suns 4 times in the SBC Center if we meet them in the playoffs.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

It was a good game, but we pulled through. :clap:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Ginobili : 8/10
Rasho : 8/10
Horry : 8/10
Bowen : 8/10
Parker : 7/10
Duncan : 6/10
Udrih : 5/10
Barry : 5/10
Brown : 3/10


----------

